# Which filesystem encryption for system partition

## W4RH4WK

hello there,

i'm plaining to install gentoo on my working computer in a couple of weeks. And currently i'm gathering informations.

I want to encrypt my whole filesystem when i use gentoo. So i actually don't wont a container somewhere, but an encrypted filesystem which requires a password at booting to even access the fs.

What are you suggesting me. I heard lot of good things about truecrypt but haven't found time, to dive into it and balance the pros and cons.

In debian i once tried encrypted LVM. Is there something like this in gentoo and is that setup secure? I know security depends on the password in this case, so just tell me if it's save to use with a sufficient complex password.

thank you for every bit of information, link or other useful stuff.

----------

## rh1

I've been using luks with lvm for my entire harddrive on my laptop for a couple of years now. You don't actually need lvm for encryption i just find it nice to be able to easily add/grow/delete partitions whenever needed. There's a lot of guides out there. This one's not bad though it doesn't really include lvm info http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt_with_LUKS

Lvm is easy to add though. It's almost like doing it without encryption except you set it up after you encrypt you drive and then you just use /dev/mapper/blah instead of /dev/sd* as you physical volume.

----------

## W4RH4WK

thank you, the tutorial you linked me is quite long, and i haven't found time to read thru everything.

but i recently found this one http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Root_filesystem_over_LVM2,_DM-Crypt_and_RAID it's similar to the one rh1 has posted. i thoucht about using this tutorial without raid... what do you guys think.

is that a good idea. (as far as i know, this kind of raid is software-raid, and i hadn't heard about good software-raids. so i'd rather prefer using hardware-raid if raid is needed)

----------

